# December '04 Photo Challenge Photos - "Imperfect".



## TwistMyArm (Jan 1, 2005)

Awesome work people! We had another realatively small turnout, but the the submitted photos are excellent. To see all 16 photos please click on the following link: Imperfect  Photos!

The photos are all titled (Photo 01 through Photo 16) in order to avoid confusion please make sure that you check the title before voting. The photos should all be sorted in the proper order. If the photos are not sorted in the correct order then you can click on the "+" next to "Title" or "Date" (in the top right of the thumbnail gallery) to sort based on the titles of the photos. Some photos will not show up in their full size so it is recommended that you click on the photos to view them in their full size. Coppermine automatically resizes some photos which can cause the photo to become distorted in the slide show view. Once you click on the photo it should clear up as it will be viewed in its original size. 

After viewing the photos please take the opportunity to vote for your favorite. Good luck to all. If there are any questions please let us know. 

The polls will be open for the next seven days.


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 1, 2005)

great work as usual everyone!!!! now get to voting!!!!



md


----------



## treehuggerhikerboy (Jan 1, 2005)

is 12 supposed to be depicting suicide?  if so, how did that knife get over there?

and if it is, i like the creativity.  if it's not, forgive me for being so morbid.


----------



## scotlynnd (Jan 2, 2005)

wow, what a decision 5,9,14 and 16 are all my faves


----------



## mentos_007 (Jan 2, 2005)

wow, and again I didn't have any idea what to submit into the challenge  It's because I show you most of my photos


----------



## Alison (Jan 2, 2005)

Wow, great photos! Really tough choice between 5 &amp; 8. Excellent work everyone!


----------



## ferny (Jan 3, 2005)

I would vote, but I'm struggling to find one that doesn't have something wrong with it. :|


----------



## cmptrdewd (Jan 3, 2005)

Who was the other guy that voted for photo 15?



P.S. Ferny: Why did you change your signature? Just to say the other one was funnier.


----------



## aggiezach (Jan 3, 2005)

Excellent group of entries! It was definitely tough to pick just one!


Zach


----------



## ferny (Jan 3, 2005)

cmptrdewd said:
			
		

> Who was the other guy that voted for photo 15?
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Ferny: Why did you change your signature? Just to say the other one was funnier.


I like the song.


----------



## cmptrdewd (Jan 3, 2005)

That can't be a real song, COULD IT!?! :shock:


----------



## Purified (Jan 3, 2005)

Yeah, that song is awesome.


----------



## ferny (Jan 4, 2005)

http://www.chictribute.com/video/sidor/sugar.html


----------



## Purified (Jan 4, 2005)

Are we going to have a Jan. Challenge?


----------



## fadingaway1986 (Jan 6, 2005)

treehuggerhikerboy said:
			
		

> is 12 supposed to be depicting suicide?  if so, how did that knife get over there?
> 
> and if it is, i like the creativity.  if it's not, forgive me for being so morbid.



Thats the way I read it too...

I love the photo... It could do with some blood though!


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 8, 2005)

When does this contest end again? :?:


----------



## Corry (Jan 9, 2005)

I think it's supposed to be yesterday, but it seems Twist has been pretty busy lately. Give him a day or so..he should be in to take care of it!


----------



## kaztree (Jan 9, 2005)

is there any way to see the entries now the comp is over?


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 9, 2005)

kaztree said:
			
		

> is there any way to see the entries now the comp is over?


http://www.thephotoforum.com/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=63


----------



## TwistMyArm (Jan 9, 2005)

Congrats LittleMan!!!!! 

Photo five seems to be the stand out winner for the December challenge. Five was submitted by LittleMan. Congrats!


----------



## Corry (Jan 9, 2005)

Congrats LittleMan!!!!!!!


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 9, 2005)

Thanks guys!  
Here is the larger version of the photo.... it's much more detailed.
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v330/LittleMan723/14120333large.jpg


----------



## matthew robertson (Jan 9, 2005)

Congratulations - excellent photo, and a well-deserved win.  

(...Mine was #13.)


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 9, 2005)

what do I get? hehehehe  







 :smileys:


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 9, 2005)

btw, I already have a good one for the B&amp;W contest


----------



## Luminosity (Jan 10, 2005)

Wow , thats a great photo LittleMan !!  

It fits the 'imperfect' theme perfectly  

Well done and well deserved , congrats !


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 10, 2005)

Luminosity said:
			
		

> It fits the 'imperfect' theme perfectly


Oh, gee..... THANKS!.... :roll:


----------



## Nytmair (Jan 10, 2005)

i couldn't believe mine got as many votes as it did! (mine was #8 ). I wish i took more time on it to be honest 

Congrats though LittleMan! yours is the one I voted for!!


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 10, 2005)

I liked photo #8 btw.....  Whoever took it....
The idea was great! good job...


----------



## aggiezach (Jan 10, 2005)

congrats littleman!


Zach


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 10, 2005)

aggiezach said:
			
		

> congrats littleman!
> 
> 
> Zach


Thanks Zach  

Actually when I took this photo.... I only did one try... took the camera in... downloaded it.... adjusted the curves/saturation a little in PS.
And sent it in.


----------



## Nytmair (Jan 10, 2005)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> I liked photo #8 btw.....  Whoever took it....
> The idea was great! good job...



that was mine... thanks


----------



## ferny (Jan 10, 2005)

I was stuck with #5 or #11. The dof control in #5 got my vote in the end. Well done.


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 10, 2005)

That reminds me....
here is the EXIF data of the picture...

Aperture Priority:
ISO- 80
F-Stop- 8.0
Exposure- 1/250 sec


----------



## tmpadmin (Jan 10, 2005)

I was the one person to vote for Number 2.  This one, in my eyes, was a great example of "imperfect".  So many interpretations of "imperfect", this one matched mine the closest.  I view nature as the closets thing to perfect and the accident or or whatever that caused the imperfection in the subject was perfect.    However, I am not a fan of selective coloring I think it would have been better in full color.  

LittleMan:  Please no offence intended.  Your photo is the best if left without the "Imperfect" title.  Sorry if you already stated it but, what is imperfect about it?


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 10, 2005)

tmpadmin said:
			
		

> what is imperfect about it?


There is a marble missing out of the line... I'm a perfectionist.... so It Buggs me to death.... maybe it's just me.... but I thought that dipected it the best.


----------



## tmpadmin (Jan 10, 2005)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> tmpadmin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah Yes!  very good!  I was so impressed with the photo itself I missed that.  Makes more sense now.  It does depict imperfection.  Not it's not just you because the majority went with your photo.  I didn't even submit one, since I could not overcome the question in my head of; "what is perfection?".  What is perfect to me, might not come close to perfect for you.  I toiled with this question so much I couldn't even take a shot.  Congrats!  Well deserved!


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 10, 2005)

tmpadmin said:
			
		

> LittleMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I see what you mean.... Perfect for me is.... well... PERFECT
lol
It was really hard coming up with something to take a picture of...  But I saw a pile of marbles and I grabbed them and went outside..(not knowing what I was going to do) and set them down... I thought the shadow with the reflection on the ground was really cool.... so I lined them up.... took one away.... and took a picture...


----------



## CrazyAva (Jan 13, 2005)

Great job LittleMan, congratulations! 

(mine was 14)


----------



## raider (Jan 18, 2005)

yes - congrats!  and might I add a suggestion that there be a modicum of recognition for 2nd and 3rd place winners.....(shameless plug for 3rd place photo)


----------

